# What kind of trees can I plant beside our driveway?



## fujianimal (Mar 10, 2010)

We want to plant some trees beside our driveway. They would be 5 to 6 feet from the pavement (edge of driveway). What kind of trees can we plant there without the roots extending and busting our concrete driveway? Are dogwoods a choice?

Thanks
\


----------



## Loraxguy (Mar 10, 2010)

*driveway*

Can you post a jpg or two of the area your considering to plant?


----------



## fujianimal (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the area. We want to plant the trees where the railroad ties are.

thanks


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 10, 2010)

Just stay away from bradford pear. They look beautiful but snap off easily with any high wind. I lost around 18 of them at my old place, finally got so crappy looking I just dropped all of them.

Black gums are a nice tree, along with redbuds.


----------



## Loraxguy (Mar 10, 2010)

*trees and driveway*

What's the purpose of the trees? Just planting for the sake of planting a tree, or R U interested in something with a little spring interest as in flowering? Fall leaf color? Perhaps something with a interesting bark? Small tree? Large tree? Trees that have fruit? Which i doubt because of the driveway issue.


----------



## fujianimal (Mar 11, 2010)

We would like to plant flowering trees or trees with color. We dont want something too big, but not really small either (my husband wanted to plant something about the size of the dogwood tree, that is what he originally wanted to plant but we werent sure how far the roots would extend). We want to plant trees there that look good and gives a little privacy from the road next to our mailbox.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 11, 2010)

Google "Stark Brothers", they have a hybrid Apple called a "collanade". I had 3 of them and they are very interesting. They are grafted so they grow basically straight up, in a collande. The ones I had, had 3 stems grafted to the main trunk. They grew about 10 to 12 feet tall and about 3 or 4 feet around. They do not spread and the root system wouldn't infringe on the drive. You need to see them to get an idea. I think they would look good in the pics you posted. They are fruit bearing trees. If you call they may have flowering ones too. Give them a call anyway, they are very nice, Joe.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 11, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Black gums are a nice tree,



bull####.


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 11, 2010)

I dont know your climate but if its temperate to warm dry consider.
Crepe Myrtle Lagerstroemia indica drop a hand full in 3+ foot back along side they would be low root impact to drive, great form, summer flower.


----------



## S Mc (Mar 11, 2010)

I replied in the Nursery section but will pop in over here as well. I still haven't googled Tennesee's climate or species list, but I like both the dogwood and redbud for this area. 

I would also strongly suggest backing the trees away from the drive a bit more. If the species is small, I wouldn't think you would need to go back 20 ft. What you don't want is to have a tree start to mature and then have to keep whacking at it because of encroachment issues.

I would not go with a fruiting tree for two reasons. The first being the obvious mess on the drive. The second, I'm looking at a dense forested area across the street in your photos. I don't know about Tennesse, but here in our neck of the woods, planting a fruit tree that close to woods would be setting up a "free munchies" sign to every four legged critter out there...and none of them being small. Bears can structurally demolish a fruit tree in one night.

Sylvia


----------

